# easter ride



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

just wonderin if anybody from here will be goin to bingham/ coal mine mountain this weekend. hard to put a number of people but its alot!!!


----------



## wfocf (Mar 8, 2012)

wheres this place at


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

new hope (in his profile) is North of Guntersville, so I imagine this riding place is probably in South Tennessee... based on the name.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

it is in jackson county alabama


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jpence, any information on this place? They have a website?


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

no its a county road that is about 13 miles from one side to the other but there is alot of mudholes to make the day long


----------

